
In-Depth Explained Simple Linear Regression from Scratch – Part 1 - magicram
https://www.nintyzeros.com/2020/02/linear-regression-from-scratch.html
======
williamx19
This is nice brief introduction to LR but I would have loved to know more
about GD than the OLS side and trying it out in numpy or python. This help
with quick understanding but lacks the GD part.

~~~
bobmax17x
I agree but understanding both errors and the cost function is also important
as GD is used more in other places and trying the derivatives is as much
important than just implementing it. That will help for beginners to
understand why we need GD in the first place and how does it improve the
optimization

